# Travel Destinations > North America >  Categories and tags in WordPress  what do I need to know?

## petrderbikov

Categories and tags in WordPress  what do I need to know?

----------


## jasonukirov

How do categories and tags work in WordPress?
According to the WordPress definition, categories allow you to broadly group post topics, while you can use tags to describe your post in more detail. In an ideal world, we would use categories to group the content on your website into — say — eight to ten global segments.

----------


## jamesmurfyiii

Categories and tags in WordPress have many functions, but content organization is the most important one. Thanks to them, the site is not chaotic, and readers have the opportunity to quickly find all the information they need – even if the user has forgotten to save it in bookmarks, because every published article has its place on the site.
It is extremely important when it comes to UX principles, which have a direct influence on the outcome of the site goals. Appropriately used tags and categories can also help you get better SEO rankings.
Also there is a big difference between wordpress categories vs tags

----------


## jacobhue

Your writing is really informative, especially because it's so meaningful and updated. Thanks for sharing this wonderful post!

Your writing is really great. I’m so glad I read it. It kept me hooked the whole way through.

Thanks for this information. I really appreciate the information that you have provided.

https://www.krogerfeedback.uno/ https://www.iliteblue.com/ https://www.upsers.fit/

----------

